# Timber Frame Design with Sketchup



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

Here is a great ruby for you guys that know how to use Sketchup.

More info found here:
Timber Frame Design using Google Sketchup


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty nice looking drawings. I bookmarked that page. I am going to have to start playing with sketchup. Looks like a pretty capable program.
Mike Hawkins


----------

